# Largest 40k spacefaring vessel???



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I know there are some really big ones out there. I just have no idea on where to begin. Obviously I am talking about all races. Simply the largest one ever as long as it's not immobile, so no space stations. 

Any clues?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Rock...what ever the imperial fists. Star fort is...it's described as being bigger than the moon and houseing tons of frigates in hangers.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

nah, there must be Nid things bigger than that.

Any form or Ork Rokk has the potential to be the biggest. Dunno if there's any records of any super huge ones though.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That we know of i'd say the Rock or Phalanx for now as far as true spacefaring vessels go. Can't think of any other big mentions. Can some craftworlds count? Any idea how big they or the blackstone fortresses are. Ork Roks cant really count, there not vessels as such just asteroids or similar which just drift along with minor manuevring at best


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd say it's a toss up between the Dark Angel's _The Rock_, the Imperial Fist's _Phalanx_, extremely large Space Hulks, and the Necron World Engine (the only known example was destroyed but I doubt it was the only one of it's kind)- at a push I'd guess the World Engine might have been the largest- it was certainly the most powerful.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd say craftworlds or blackstone fortress, no dimensions are really given and BFG scale varies ship to ship, but I'd be inclined to think either are massive things.

Ork Roks and hulks vary too much since they have no fixed size, and the Rock isn't really a vessel, its just a space station that can move.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ork Roks cant really count,


How dare you sir.. HOW DARE YOU!:laugh:


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Just to add to and list what's been said...
Imperial - The Rock (Dark Angels Fortress Monastery) and Phalanx (Imperial Fists). Former is the size of a small moon/planetoid, the latter is a massive floating mega-city. 
Eldar - The Craftworlds themselves. Dimensions unknown, but though they're probably not actually planet sized, they are craft_worlds_ and not craft-cities. The Blackstone Fortresses/Talismans of Vaul are big, true, but not even in the league of the other contenders here. Notably among the few we have any idea of the dimensions of, as well.
Necrons - The World Engine. And who knows, maybe that Dyson Sphere of the Outsider's can move... Stranger things have happened. 
Tyranids - Hiveships (which are massive) as presented can't compete with the above. I think the 'nids prefer massive numbers of ships to ensure survival as opposed to fewer mega-vessels - too many eggs in one basket. 
Other - Space hulks. They're made up of lots of different vessels and oher debris all smashed together. Size variable, but you'll probably find examples that can rival _Phalanx_.

Estimated comparison (largest to smallest): World Engine, Craftworld, the Rock, Phalanx.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Amongst the Imperium it is indeed The Rock and Phalanx. 

But the biggest things in the galaxy are probably the Craftworlds.


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

jeff russels starship dimensions rate the deathstar as 160km in diameter. It is still tiny compared to the moon in the background, but compared to imperial vessels it is massive so I would probably rate the phalanx as between 120 to 160km in diameter(based on russels website).
Craftworlds Id say are the biggest probably slightly larger than earths moon so...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

In HH it described the Phalanx of dwarfing large moons.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Small moons, huh. Like some planets small moons that are the size of texas :laugh:. Not all that impressive. Craftworlds hands down. Iyaden have literaly stop Hive Fleet Kraken in its track. Thats a single Craftworld taking on the second largest Hive Fleet. Cant be that small. All Craftworlds are home to Millions on Millions of the dying race. 

World Engine was probaly the largest period.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I'm not saying that Hive ships are the biggest, but they must be close to the size of small planets at least. Surely? Soaking up all the bio-matter of a planet can't be done by a small ship...


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

darklove said:


> I'm not saying that Hive ships are the biggest, but they must be close to the size of small planets at least. Surely? Soaking up all the bio-matter of a planet can't be done by a small ship...


It is done by many bio-ships not just one. entire hive fleet feeds on planet's biomass. hive ships are probably bigger than even imperial battleships but they are not close in size of even small moon [at least there are no sources that I can think of describing them being planet size etc.].


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

That does not match with all the official GW art work produced though. The Hive ship sucks up the bio-mass from the planet, that has to go somewhere. The size of Tyranid fleets do not account for all the bio-mass, and the Hive ships are the producers of all the lesser organisms. It makes sense that the bio-mass would be in the places where it is needed, as it isn't something that can just be shuttled around (which would also consume bio-mass). Hive fleets tend to be a hand full of massive ships that then produce the rest as required...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Small moons, huh. Like some planets small moons that are the size of texas :laugh:. Not all that impressive. Craftworlds hands down. Iyaden have literaly stop Hive Fleet Kraken in its track. Thats a single Craftworld taking on the second largest Hive Fleet. Cant be that small. All Craftworlds are home to Millions on Millions of the dying race.
> 
> World Engine was probaly the largest period.


Iyanden stopped a splinter fleet of Hive Fleet Kraken which is impressive but not nearly as much as you make out, plus Iyanden was the largest and most powerful Craftworld till the Tyranids caught them.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

There haven't been any Nid bio-ships which can measure up to things like the Phalanx, World Engine, Craftworlds etc. so far but there probably are some massive vessels in the main fleet that hasn't arrived yet. Luckily for the Imperium, 999.M41 will never end so the main Nids fleet will never reach them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The world engine.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

If you are talking all time or present 40k idk. But hte largest ever would have to be the Emperors ship that he took to mars in Mechanicus. I thought that was the actual Imperial palace but I may be wrong.


----------

